# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Photography >  Albino Love <3

## reptileexperts

Had a little bit of time with the snakes tonight and wanted to mess around with my macro setup before heading into the field this weekend to do some venomous shoots (pics to come). So I thought I'd pull out just some of my albino stuff and share the love! 



White Phase Albino het Stripe Reticulated Python



Albino Western Hognose Snake



Sunglow BCI Kahl Line 



My newest addition!!! Motley Albino Kahl, from Bob Clark. Female. 



Not taken tonight, but probably in my top 5 favorite shots of my Purple Girl. This is my Dwarf Purple Reticulated Python sleeping with her head tucked away - straight from the iPhone 5 camera with just a crop. 

Cheers!

----------

_Andybill_ (03-24-2013),DooLittle (03-23-2013),_MisterKyte_ (03-23-2013),Quantum Constrictors (03-23-2013)

----------


## MisterKyte

Love the snakes and I can always appreciate some Albino shots!  :Very Happy: 
Really digging that Albino Motley Boa too, has a nice peaches and cream colouration.

----------

_reptileexperts_ (03-23-2013)

----------


## reptileexperts

Yep the motley is insane!!! So happy I won bobs daily auction  :Smile:

----------

_MisterKyte_ (03-23-2013)

----------


## Jessssica

The colors on that Motley are amazing <3

----------

_reptileexperts_ (03-23-2013)

----------


## carlson

Your purple dwarf girl is so dam pretty I want one so badly!

----------

_reptileexperts_ (03-23-2013)

----------


## reptileexperts

<3 my purple girl. She's just over 7 ft now and is such a dream to handle. She went and did a cub scouts snake show with me earlier this week and did wonderful!

----------


## carlson

What she gonna make out at? My carpet girl is about seven and when she wants to go see something it's a dance but its so fun handling her I wanna stay around ten for a max jus cuz I live alone

----------


## reptileexperts

She will max around 13-14' but may stay around 12' she's got a good bit if dwarf in her. But her mom was 14' and dad was 11' so plenty of growing potential.

----------


## carlson

K I should most likely look at the SDs when I get outta school. Gots to get a bigger house first ha o and its your fault I want one  :Smile:  sharing all these beauties with us!! Haha

----------


## reptileexperts

Nothing wrong with SD's :-) This is my 2 year old Platinum SD Retic girl, she's right at 6 ft measured tonight, and 2kg in weight. She should max out around 8-9' definitely not above 9' though, she may max at 7'. She is literally on fire tonight!!

----------

_carlson_ (03-23-2013)

----------


## carlson

I want one so badly maybe next bigish snake will be the SD an a boa can wait lol

----------


## DooLittle

I'd take any one of those snakes off your hands for you... :Wink: 

Sent from my ADR6410LVW using Tapatalk 2

----------

_reptileexperts_ (03-24-2013)

----------


## reptileexperts

I'll take that for the compliment  :Wink:  can't say my hands aren't full though!

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

they're all hot. especially those boas. and that purple retic is so PURPLE. lol do they usually keep their purple as they get older or does it get lighter or darker? and that first pic of your white albino, is that in a light tent? and if so, how did you manage that? lol when i had my light tent out for picture day, my retic wasn't goin. lol

----------


## TheSnakeGeek

btw, you made the reptile report. lol http://thereptilereport.com/albino-love/

----------

_reptileexperts_ (03-26-2013)

----------


## reptileexperts

The thing with retics is they get massively better with age!! So colors get brighter and better unlike balls that look insane as hatchlings and fade out.

----------


## reptileexperts

Also these were done on a tub lid using diffused high power flash. I will upload a shot of the setup used this weekend

----------


## Zincubus

I also love albinos  !!

I have 9 snakes altogether and they include 6 albinos !

I have an Hypo Amel stripe Corn snake , a HC Albino Royal Python , a T+ Lavender Albino Florida Kingsnake ( Ruby eyed )  , a SunGlow Albino Boa , an Avalanche Corn  and my latest baby ..... an Albino Imperial King Hybrid  - Cali King x Pueblan Milk snake!

Check out the Imperial Hybrid !

----------


## reptileexperts

That is a nice looking albino!

----------


## reptileexperts

> they're all hot. especially those boas. and that purple retic is so PURPLE. lol do they usually keep their purple as they get older or does it get lighter or darker? and that first pic of your white albino, is that in a light tent? and if so, how did you manage that? lol when i had my light tent out for picture day, my retic wasn't goin. lol


Ok - here's my set up for retics as promised. I will say that retics are one of the harder species to photograph simply because of their size. But for most things up to 7 ft I have used this tactic to get a clean shot without much effort once its all set up. 


Using a large tub (my holding and transporting tubs) line the bottom with clean paper towels, 2-3 layers should produce a thick enough white layer. Make sure the paper towels are NOT patterned or colored. The less "padding" on them the better. 


Place a tight fitting hide over the paper towels and let the snake get settled under the hide. Let them sit there for a few minutes, most retics will calm under the hide and coil up nicely for you. Once enough time has passed you can pull the hide off revealing your properly positioned snake. 


After you pull the hide off, move slowly so your snake does not become nervous. Get in position and have your camera PRE focused on the paper towels. As long as you are using a DSLR this should not be a problem. You will need to use your pop up flash if that is all you have, for me I use a mounted side flash with and without a diffuser. Todays setup was without a diffuser because I needed more direct and powerful light. Worked well! 


The set up I use . . . Canon 5D MK II. Canon 100mm F2.8 USM Macro lens. Arcaswiss Monoball Z1 ball head mounted on a Gitzo 3541 Carbon Fiber tripod. Wimberley Sidekick gimbal and T40 plate attached to lens collar with Wimberley flash bracket attached to the T40 lens plate with a Canon 580 EX II mounted remotely via Vello Sync cable. This is overkill, but I have this equipment for my wildlife photography, so all I needed to pick up to make all this work was a Macro lens and use my existing setup (tripod, cables, releases, and flash setup. 


Your end result. Minimal post processing applied - White Balance correction, contrast corrected slightly, minor crop (less than 5%), water mark and post process sharpening. Camera settings were as follows: 

Shutter Speed: 1/100 
F-stop: f/11 
ISO: 100 
Focal Length 100mm
Flash EB +1 1/3 stop
Mode: Manual

There are many ways to get this result, including using no flash but lights on a light box, this is just the way that I do it for my website images, and stock photography. I'll probably completely replace this background on the above image to make a nice composite shot for my website later on. 

Hope this helps, feel free to ask any follow up questions and I'll get back to them! 

Cheers

----------

_TheSnakeGeek_ (03-29-2013)

----------


## Zincubus

> That is a nice looking albino!



Thanks !


Contemplating what kind and colour of female to get for him ....looking forward a couple of years ...

----------

